# I got my FFA state degree



## jk47 (Mar 26, 2015)

I received my degree last sat.


----------



## jk47 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats! I was so excited when I got mine!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats!!
FFA is among the best bangs for bucks in our entire education system. My FFA days are long past, by about 50 years, but it was FFA that got me into agriculture and cattle, and I have never forgotten that. Those were some good times too!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 26, 2015)

greybeard said:


> Congrats!!
> FFA is among the best bangs for bucks in our entire education system. My FFA days are long past, by about 50 years, but it was FFA that got me into agriculture and cattle, and I have never forgotten that. Those were some good times too!!


The vast majority of my life skills I aquired in school came from FFA. If I could I would make every one take an Ag class.


----------



## jk47 (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree FFA is the best program to be in. Im a senior and I have learned more from being in AG. Classes then in any other class and thats what got me into raising pigs and agriculture in general. Its a shame some schools dont want or support the FFA


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 6, 2015)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 6, 2015)

Congrats, that is a big accomplishment.  FFA is big where I live and my friend's kids are really involved in it. My friend's son just went to the National convention back East and received his American degree. Is that next for you?


----------

